# How long til colour on Aulonocara "Ngara Flametail&quot



## nnarcosis (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi was wondering if anybody could tell me how long it takes
for Aulonocara stuartgranti "Ngara Flametail" to get colour?
I know they are one of the slowest to colour up just looking for a time frame.
mine is only 2.5 inches long so i'm guessing i have while to wait.[/size]


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Colouring up depends on many factors, most important being whether the fish is in a dominant position in the tank, and of course gender. There is no standard as to when a fish should colour up.


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

I also have 2.5" Flametail and he's showing a light hue of orange through the body and faint isolated blue spots around the face, only visible in just the right lighting or angle.

He's also showing full dark barring from head to tail.

He's near the bottom of the pecking order but rarely gets chased, never nipped.

I'm concerned that he won't ever show bold colors but as you said they do take longer than the other Peacocks...like my German Red that was vividly colored at 2.5-3".

Good luck.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 3" I purchased recently...he had nearly no color when I got him. He went straight into an all male tank with about 14 others. He is not the largest and there are several others that are larger than him, but he still colored up in like 2-3 weeks. And WOW! What a beautiful fish. They're definitely worth the wait as far as color goes!!!


----------



## RBeneveds (Dec 17, 2008)

I have talked to the guy that owns my LFS about paecocks and how i've been cycling a new tank for some. So the other day I walked into the store to get my "fish fix", and he says, "I have some mixed peacocks in a tank back there that I ordered with you in mind". My first thought is, Yep that'll keep me coming back, forsure! The first fish I see is a 2in Ngara in full bloom! Needless to say I had to take that little guy. Now, I love all my fish but none are as pretty as that one.


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

RBeneveds said:


> I have talked to the guy that owns my LFS about paecocks and how i've been cycling a new tank for some. So the other day I walked into the store to get my "fish fix", and he says, "I have some mixed peacocks in a tank back there that I ordered with you in mind". My first thought is, Yep that'll keep me coming back, forsure! The first fish I see is a 2in Ngara in full bloom! Needless to say I had to take that little guy. Now, I love all my fish but none are as pretty as that one.


I'm not saying this is the case, but in my experience with most LFS the smaller peacocks they have are usually hormoned for color. The guy at my LFS is SUPER NICE, but his peacocks are obviously hormoned...the bad thing is they'll lose that nice bright color if they are hormoned. I've not known a 2" Ngara to color up so quickly, but maybe so. Just a friendly warning as I've experience a lot of unpleasureably things early on without being educated.

Enjoy your fish!


----------



## RBeneveds (Dec 17, 2008)

tripnbili said:


> RBeneveds said:
> 
> 
> > I have talked to the guy that owns my LFS about paecocks and how i've been cycling a new tank for some. So the other day I walked into the store to get my "fish fix", and he says, "I have some mixed peacocks in a tank back there that I ordered with you in mind". My first thought is, Yep that'll keep me coming back, forsure! The first fish I see is a 2in Ngara in full bloom! Needless to say I had to take that little guy. Now, I love all my fish but none are as pretty as that one.
> ...


Thanks Tripnbili, I'll be keeping my eye on him and hoping he dosn't change. He (LPS ) had about 10-12 peacocks that came in together and mine was the only one colored like that. All the others were very plain or just starting to show some color. So you really have me wondering????
Thanks for the heads-up. 
Robert (#41 8) )


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

RBeneveds said:


> Robert (#41 8) )


 DMB fan?

I hope your Ngara isn't hormoned and is just displaying early...I've had several other fish color up nicely by 2" (mainly Lwandas) when they're in a species only tank and the dominant male. Actually right now I have a 1.75" Lwanda in full color!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If all the small cichlids are in full color at 1.5" -2" , they are most probably hormoned for artificial color.

If you have a group of Aulonocara such as "Ngara" ina tank alone, one male will color up very nicely, even at 2". If you take that coloured up male, then another male will satrt to color up and will be nice in a couple of weeks.

Now if you have a male "Ngara" in a tank with other bigger fish, the fish may not color up quickly at all, in fact may never look nice. It is all about which males in a tank are dominant.

As for "Ngara" being "slow to color"...


----------



## RBeneveds (Dec 17, 2008)

tripnbili said:


> RBeneveds said:
> 
> 
> > Robert (#41 8) )


 DMB fan?

Yes, yes indeed 8)! Looks like we have more in common then cichlids.

I have decided in a few weeks I'll come back to this thread and post if he has changed or not. Just to let anyone interested know.

Robert


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

RBeneveds said:


> tripnbili said:
> 
> 
> > RBeneveds said:
> ...


Cool deal...yeah let us know if he "fades." It'll be interesting to know what happens. Is he going in a species only tank? Or an all male?


----------

